# Danish: indflytterfest



## ThomasK

It refers to housewarming, but are *ind* and *flytter* existing words ? What do/ did  they mean? Do they refer to fire or ... ?


----------



## hanne

"ind" means "in", and "flytte" means "move" ("flytter" is present tense - or refers to a person performing the action (a "mover")).
So it's simply a "moving in party". Both words are existing and current, both as separate words and in that combination.


----------



## ThomasK

Great. _Flyytte_ does not have a particular connotation then. And you do not have reference to fire or warmth in some other Danish word referring to the same event, I guess, or do you ?


----------



## hanne

ThomasK said:


> _Flyytte_ does not have a particular connotation then.


No.



ThomasK said:


> And you do not have reference to fire or warmth in some other Danish word referring to the same event, I guess, or do you ?


Not that I can think of, but it would help if you gave more context or background for what you're thinking of. I don't quite see where you're going.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks first of all, but I was thinking of the Dutch word *'inbranding'* ('burning-in'), the English *'housewarming'*, all containing reference to fire and warmth, as requirements or as a means to create a cosy atmosphere in a (new) house. You see ?


----------



## In Search Of

Hi Thomas, 
there is no Scandinavian version referring to warmth in this context.  
We say moving-in-party.


----------



## ThomasK

Too bad, thanks !


----------



## Sepia

They use "housewarming" in Danish. Its the only word I've ever heard used in Denmark.


----------



## hanne

You mean you've never been to an "indflytterfest"?
I'll say both words are alive and well in Danish - but I doubt that anyone ever considers the reference to "warming" in housewarming.


----------



## ThomasK

OK, that will even be the case in Dutch ('inbranding': we do not want to set the house on fire ;-)), but I find those metaphorical bases of words interesting, if not intriguing, and enjoy exploring whether certain metaphors are common in all kinds of languages or not, and how. You see ?

_(You will find more of my questions at 'All Languages' therefore. Danes welcome, there is only a Swedish lady right now...)_


----------

